# Pm 1440-hd Heavy Duty Lathe



## rbjscott

I am about to order this lathe. Any comments or opinions are welcome. Does any one have one of these lathes.


----------



## wrmiller

Very impressive lathe, especially given the bed width (10.5") to swing ratio. Should be very stout. If I wasn't planning to do rifle work (short headstock is desirable for this), and was capable of handling a machine that weighs that much it I would already own one. 

Of course we require copious amounts of pics and a full write-up once you get this Bad Boy!


----------



## rbjscott

Well just pulled the trigger so to speak. Now just impatiently wait!


----------



## wrmiller

What did Matt give you for a timeframe?


----------



## rbjscott

10 to 12 weeks, but I am laid up for 6 weeks after foot surgery. You would think after 50 years as a machinist a lathe would not excite me.


----------



## wrmiller

Well you should be up and hobbling around by the time it gets there!


----------



## meopm1

rbjscott said:


> I am about to order this lathe. Any comments or opinions are welcome. Does any one have one of these lathes.


I've had my 1440HD for around a year and love it. As it is a 1 piece unit all cast base and lathe it's a heavy one to move but well worth it.
After all the stories going around about sand left in the castings on Asian machines I tore my entire unit down prior to ever powering it up. The gear boxes were all spotless, all pins and lever detente lined up properly.
I can honestly say when this machine was delivered to me it was all properly assembled and in perfect operating condition. 
Only issue I had was time to get it, when I ordered my lathe from Matt there were some changes being made and it ended up taking about a year to get it. 
Matt was very up front with me and offered several options to get a refund and or purchase a different machine. I decided to stick it out as this was the one I wanted and waited for it to arrive. 
I am soooo happy I waited and got this lathe, and Matt took very good care of me because I had to wait so long. Since then I have made other purchases from him and have never been disappointed. 
If you were in Tucson I would gladly let you see it, I am sure you will be very happy with the purchase.


----------



## wrmiller

I too have heard all the horror stories about sand/grit/junk in the castings and have yet to buy a Asian machine that has any. It probably has something to do with who is ordering the machines.

Very jealous of your 1440HD. I used to live in the Tucson area, and if lucky will return in a few years after this day job stuff. Maybe you'll still have that beast when I get back down there.


----------



## rbjscott

wrmiller19 said:


> I too have heard all the horror stories about sand/grit/junk in the castings and have yet to buy a Asian machine that has any. It probably has something to do with who is ordering the machines.
> 
> Very jealous of your 1440HD. I used to live in the Tucson area, and if lucky will return in a few years after this day job stuff. Maybe you'll still have that beast when I get back down there.





meopm1 said:


> I've had my 1440HD for around a year and love it. As it is a 1 piece unit all cast base and lathe it's a heavy one to move but well worth it.
> After all the stories going around about sand left in the castings on Asian machines I tore my entire unit down prior to ever powering it up. The gear boxes were all spotless, all pins and lever detente lined up properly.
> I can honestly say when this machine was delivered to me it was all properly assembled and in perfect operating condition.
> Only issue I had was time to get it, when I ordered my lathe from Matt there were some changes being made and it ended up taking about a year to get it.
> Matt was very up front with me and offered several options to get a refund and or purchase a different machine. I decided to stick it out as this was the one I wanted and waited for it to arrive.
> I am soooo happy I waited and got this lathe, and Matt took very good care of me because I had to wait so long. Since then I have made other purchases from him and have never been disappointed.
> If you were in Tucson I would gladly let you see it, I am sure you will be very happy with the purchase.


Sure hope I don't have to wait a year. Mat said 10 to12 weeks. Looking forward to having a new lathe. My present lathe is 1919 13 inch South Bend that is very tired at best.


----------



## tmarks11

meopm1 said:


> ...The gear boxes were all spotless, all pins and lever detente lined up properly....


Awesome to hear good review like this.  I had heard negative things about the Jet 1440W (which looks very similar), and thought this one might have similar problems.  Nice to see that Matt is keeping his products a cut above the rest.


----------



## meopm1

tmarks11 said:


> Awesome to hear good review like this.  I had heard negative things about the Jet 1440W (which looks very similar), and thought this one might have similar problems.  Nice to see that Matt is keeping his products a cut above the rest.



rbjscott, Matt is and has always been great with on time lines, I would not worry.
On of the reasons I went with him over several others that have the same machine is because he spends a lot of time with the factories cherry picking the best product. The other was although several companies sell this same machine for a very wide price difference there are some things each privet label (Precision Mathews, Jet, Clark and several others) do spec like the type of electronics and bearings. Before I made my purchase I can tell you I looked at over 5 of these same machines all under different names. Matt was in the lower third when it came to price however he was the only one willing to talk about his specs on these parts. I can tell you everything in the PM machine is top quality. Can also tell you first hand some far more well known names spec much lower quality bearings and electronics.
Anyway like I said I would not worry about getting it in the time span you have been told, Matt was totally up front with me on the time line and although it took a year I knew that it would going into it. Don't know if you have actualy seen one yet but beleive me it will be worth every penny paid and minuet spent waiting when you see it. You might plan on a fork lift or something to unload and place it as it is a heavy one and I am pretty sure the weight they have on it is VERY conservative judging from the sounds my fork lift made when picking it up. Lucky for me we had a couple spare fat guys sitting around to pile on the back of the lift.


----------



## markknx

rbjscott said:


> 10 to 12 weeks, but I am laid up for 6 weeks after foot surgery. You would think after 50 years as a machinist a lathe would not excite me.



WHAT? I thought all machinists got excited about new toys. Oh the damage I could do with a lathe of that size.
Hope you get it on time. and your foot heels soon.
Mark


----------



## wrmiller

meopm1 said:


> Lucky for me we had a couple spare fat guys sitting around to pile on the back of the lift.



Wasn't me! I left Tucson a couple of years ago.


----------



## bvd1940

I have been happy with my PM 1440 & Matt.
I think you will enjoy getting a new unclapped machine to run.


----------



## meopm1

Bob, found some more photos of my PM1440hd when I first got it, the spider on the spindle end did not come with it that was my first project when I got it. The second was a drain valve and extention for the head stock 
oil. The first time I drained it I realized it was going to get all ove rhe gears, belts and motor, had to change that.


----------



## rbjscott

Thanks for the picture. I am ready to receive my lathe. My hobble rat is increasing!


----------



## wrmiller

Nice lathe!


----------



## rbjscott

The 14X40 is still on schedule for middle to end of July.


----------



## Dynafoiler

Spoke to Matt last Sat about stopping up & checking out the 1440HD in person. Unfortunately there's none in stock & a 10-12 week wait. 10 were ordered, 6 have been spoken for. After speaking to a fellow member, there may be only 3 left.......


----------



## mksj

That is one beautiful and massive machine. When you consider the price includes shipping, it is a steal if you need that level of capacity and rigidity.


----------



## KenL

meopm1 said:


> Bob, found some more photos of my PM1440hd when I first got it, the spider on the spindle end did not come with it that was my first project when I got it. The second was a drain valve and extention for the head stock
> oil. The first time I drained it I realized it was going to get all ove rhe gears, belts and motor, had to change that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 105156
> View attachment 105157
> View attachment 105158
> View attachment 105159
> View attachment 105160
> View attachment 105161
> View attachment 105162
> View attachment 105163
> View attachment 105164
> View attachment 105165
> View attachment 105166
> View attachment 105167
> View attachment 105168
> View attachment 105156
> View attachment 105157
> View attachment 105158
> View attachment 105159
> View attachment 105160
> View attachment 105161
> View attachment 105162
> View attachment 105163
> View attachment 105164
> View attachment 105165
> View attachment 105166
> View attachment 105167
> View attachment 105168


I like the spider you made. If you don't mind I may have to copy that for my lathe


----------



## rbjscott

Well I was hoping to get my machine by the end of July. But from previous post maybe not????


----------



## rbjscott

Deleted msg.


----------



## tmarks11

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## coolidge

Meh, its too small for me.


----------



## tmarks11

Be careful.  With that kind of attitude, I will break out some pictures of an RML 1640 or the like....

Seriously though, at least the 1440HD is a step up from the 12x36 (and 13x40 or 14x40 built on the same frame), with more mass and a 10.5" wide bed (vs 7" on the 12x36 class).  I certainly would be happy with it.


----------



## JimDawson

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## coolidge

Jim if I melted that lathe down I might have enough to cast a chuck for the Giddings and Lewis lathe I used to run.


----------



## coolidge

tmarks11 said:


> Be careful.  With that kind of attitude, I will break out some pictures of an RML 1640 or the like....
> 
> Seriously though, at least the 1440HD is a step up from the 12x36 (and 13x40 or 14x40 built on the same frame), with more mass and a 10.5" wide bed (vs 7" on the 12x36 class).  I certainly would be happy with it.



The 1440HD while it looks impressive only has a D1-4 spindle that's not HD in my book. The PBA 8" inch chuck looks small even on my D1-5 spindle, if I step up to a larger lathe it will have a D1-6 spindle with a 2" bore. By the way I was practicing stainless TIG welding on my BuildPro welding table this weekend. What a joy that TIG welder is to use, quiet, no smoke, quite relaxing.


----------



## tmarks11

coolidge said:


> By the way...my BuildPro welding table ... BLAH BLAH BLAH



There, fixed it for you! 

Yeah, I really like TIG welding.... no mess, no fuss, just push the tiny blob of metal around with the arc.  It is easy to forget what temperatures you are working with, and pick up the workpiece after your done just wearing those thin TIG gloves.... ouch.

BTW, 30% off one day coupon at Enco (code ONEDAY).  New BXA Aloris QCTP is on its way to me.  If you have been waiting to buy, now is the time.


----------



## rbjscott

Mid August is projected date. Hoping for smooth delivery.


----------



## rbjscott

Does anyone know the spindle height from the floor of the 14X40 HD. Thanks!


----------



## rbjscott

Received an e-mail today saying that my 14X40 had shipped, The wait was longer than expected, hope it will worth it. I am really looking forward to the lathe.


----------



## wrmiller

That is good news!  


Please post some pics of that bad boy once you get it.


----------



## bkcorwin

Any more updates on the new arrival?  I am going to be upgrading lathes in 4-5 months and the 1440hd is on my list.


----------



## rbjscott

The lathe arrived with no problems, crate not damaged. Roadway did a great job! Well the lathe is even pretty to look at. I have leveled the lathe and have been learning the controls. I am running the spindle at different speeds un-loaded as well as the gear box. This is in addition to the recommended break in procedure.  Made a few cut s on Al.  Friday to see how the DRO works, never used a DRO before. The headstock is quitter than I expected. And the change gears are also smooth and quite. I am going to make some test cut on steel (drill pipe) this week-end.   I am more than pleased with the lathe. Long way from a 13 inch South Bend that is now for sale.


----------



## rbjscott

Also need to state: Quality Machine is top notch, did and proved what the said.


----------



## wrmiller

Dude, you gotta post some pics!


----------



## rbjscott

Loading…


----------



## tmarks11

try reposting that.  I don't see a picture, all I see is a little red X.

If you need a place to load your photos to so you can link them here, I recommend photo bucket.


----------



## rbjscott

Been learning the lathe, cutting a lot of air breaking it in.  I am going to purchase carbide insert tooling this week--time permitting. I am going to get help learning  to post pics next week.


----------



## bkcorwin

Any updates?  Curious to know how you are finding the 1440hd lathe.

Pictures?

Thanks!


----------



## rbjscott

Have not had time with the lathe. Been doing some work on airboats. Followed a 572 inch Dart engine build--made 701 HP at 5200 RPM (bad boy) Right now I have to decide if I want to keep my AXA  QCTP or use the BXA size that came with the lath. I have a lot of tool blocks for the AXA, 2 expensive insert holding blocks that I like to use.


----------



## rbjscott

Forgot to say thanks for follow this post. I am really happy with the lathe so far.


----------



## bkcorwin

updates? Pictures?  Its still on my short list.


----------



## Klaus

Helo together,

I bought mine in 2006/2007 and I was a little bit disapointed. I bought it with the a lever style collet closer installed, which wasn't. There was not much help from Matthew either, so I had to figure it out by myself.
Also the lever for the feed directions is a pain in the ass to operate, because it's difficult to get into the notch.
The tail stock quill is way to sloppy.
The plate underneath the the tail stock is not clamping right either

I forgot to mention that the feed selection lever at the carriage is very difficult to operate/change from longitudual feeds to cross feeds 

Best regards

Klaus


----------



## bkcorwin

Interesting.  Can you take pictures that show the issues you are talking about?  I am curious about how much slop you are seeing in the tailstock quil.

brian


----------



## rbjscott

I have a question. The 14X40 HD manual calls for Mobil DTE Heavy Medium oil to lube ever thing.  I have not run a machine that did not require Way oil for the carriage and cross feed.  Is this common for PM  lathes, Any comments about not using way oil. Thanks Folks.


----------



## mksj

No expert here, but from what I have read and used, I would see no reason not to use Mobile Vactra #2  oil or Shell Tonna S2 MX 68 on the way  sliding surfaces.  I notice a big difference in using way oil vs ISO 68 lubrication oil that I use for the gearbox and bearings.  Some machines specify ISO 68 all around, as it may be easier to use/stock one oil. If that is the case, then the Shell Tonna would be the best fit. Otherwise would use the Vactra #2 on the lathe ways. Evidently Vactra #2 is less tacky then the way oil it replaced which was Mobil Vacuoline 1409, but is less likely to get gummy over time. Vacuoline 1409 also EPA issues with the tackifiers, and there were issues with CNC type machines due to the increase carriage speed.

This is not specific to the PM/QMT machines, as other machines (like the PM1340GT, ERL, TRL) specify different oils. Your machine looks identical to the Jet GH-1340 and 1440 models, their manuals specify ISO 68 oil for everything. Other manuals specify something like Mobil Vactra Oil No.2 oil for the ways. Grizzly on many of their lathes just specifies ISO 68.
Example for G0776:


----------



## Klaus

bkcorwin said:


> Interesting.  Can you take pictures that show the issues you are talking about?  I am curious about how much slop you are seeing in the tailstock quil.
> 
> brian


I'm currently not at home, but as soon i'm back I try to make some pictures


----------



## rbjscott

I have not found the tailstock Quill to be sloppy. Did you check the clearance. 
My lathe does look like a Jet GH-1340 and 1440 models and the motor is Labeled JET---Go figure.   If it is the same, seems to be a good buy from Quality Machine.


----------



## rbjscott

I have been using the lathe making a few small parts. Two shafts to build an elastic bandage wrapping machine  that weight lifters use to re-roll
ace type bandages. Used the lath to cut " Birds mouths"  in some pipe couplings for welding to 1.75 tubing. Learning to use the DRO. A DRO makes setting the tapper attachment easy.
Does anyone know how much oil the Head stock holds-- just a rough idea?


----------



## rbjscott

have been working the lathe turning a chuck adapter for a new 3 jaw chuck that I have. Just to see, I took a few cuts at .250  per side.
Still trying to learn how to posy pictures.


----------



## jbolt

Anyone have a picture of inside the drive gear cabinet on the head stock? I'm curious on how easy it is to do gear changes with the full enclosure?

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## rbjscott

Send me your E-mail address. I have a couple pictures I took with the cover off when I changed the oil for the first time.  I also needed to drill two holes to mount a chuck guard on the head stock. Wall thickness was unknown. Are you having problems with the head stock or gears?


----------



## jbolt

Thanks. I sent you a PM with my email address. Also if you don't mind... can you tell me what the length of the spindle is through the head?

Jay


----------



## qualitymachinetools




----------



## jbolt

Thanks Matt! 

A safety switch in the door? Really? Like the rest of the machine isn't dangerous. Must be a lawyer thing...


----------



## wrmiller

I love machine porn.


----------



## rbjscott

The spindle is approx. 21 3/16. I am having trouble sending pics. They keep being rejected by  Comcast  (mx30@comcast.com)  ???


----------



## jbolt

Thanks for the dimension. 

You have the email wrong. Try js3mc@


----------



## meopm1

rbjscott said:


> The lathe arrived with no problems, crate not damaged. Roadway did a great job! Well the lathe is even pretty to look at. I have leveled the lathe and have been learning the controls. I am running the spindle at different speeds un-loaded as well as the gear box. This is in addition to the recommended break in procedure.  Made a few cut s on Al.  Friday to see how the DRO works, never used a DRO before. The headstock is quitter than I expected. And the change gears are also smooth and quite. I am going to make some test cut on steel (drill pipe) this week-end.   I am more than pleased with the lathe. Long way from a 13 inch South Bend that is now for sale.



How are you liking the lathe, I love mine.


----------



## tmarks11

jbolt said:


> A safety switch in the door? Really? Like the rest of the machine isn't dangerous. Must be a lawyer thing...


OSHA standards.

You bought a machine that is a professional level instead of the home shop stuff the rest of us have.

The real question: does it have a safety switch on a chip shield over the spindle?


----------



## rbjscott

To answer question. I like the lathe very well. It did not come with a chuck guard, I added one. I do not think a guard is mandate by OSHA. Part of my responsibilities as a supervisor for ExxonMobil was OSHA compliance. Chuck guard for manual machine never was question.


----------



## Cmesler

Good to see a picture of one of these machines. I have a 1640hd on the way and have been trying to find some good pictures of one. But it's only a few weeks away so the longest part of the wait is over. Great looking machine.


----------



## rbjscott

CM the PM 16X40HD looks to be a lot heaver machine than the 14X40Hd---nice machine.


----------



## rbjscott

I left my lathe electrically energized for a couple of days by accident.   Will this hurt anything ? I don't think it should. Any comments?


----------



## Cmesler

I wouldn't want to make a habit of it but it want hurt anything aslong as there is no power surges/storms etc.


----------



## JimDawson

rbjscott said:


> I left my lathe electrically energized for a couple of days by accident.   Will this hurt anything ? I don't think it should. Any comments?



Not going to hurt a thing.


----------



## tmarks11

rbjscott said:


> I left my lathe electrically energized for a couple of days by accident.   Will this hurt anything ?


The only thing that is powered is the control power transformer (which may or may not buzz).

So essentially you just burned up 48 hours of its life expectancy.

You might want to ration it better in the future, since it probably will only last for another 350040 hours....  and it costs like $20...


----------



## rbjscott

I have another question. Can you use the emergency stop occasionally in an operation . I have some spring shapes to bend--one half round to make a hook shaped tool. I have never ran a machine with this type stop. Thanks once again


----------



## tmarks11

E-stop won't instantly stop the spindle. But using it hurts nothing.

The foot brake, on the other hand, is very effective.  Essentially has a drum brake on the pulley that is driven from the motor, so it usually has a decent mechanical advantage and can stop the spindle almost instantly.


----------



## MarkM

In the market for a lathe and this is one I am considering.  Any comments or thoughts from the owners of the pm 1440 hd would be appreciated.


----------



## rbjscott

I have been busy, not much screen time. I like the lathe; pretty powerful. accurate and smooth. I will try to post some pictures of it reclaiming a 4wheeler rear axle.


----------

